
A New Theory of Western Civilization - BerislavLopac
https://www.theatlantic.com/magazine/archive/2020/10/joseph-henrich-weird-people/615496/
======
Nasrudith
Interesting although I would dispute assuming that others follow their mental
framework as a Western or EIRD thing in itself. It seems to be more a
baselining effect. I recall Chinese nationalist attempts at "outragous
unthinkable insults" that were downright tepid even in countries without the
equivalent hard 1st Ammendment protection.

Really everyone has to work from some reference framework even if it is "other
cultures tend to think the same as ours/different" as an assumption.

